

Light Agile Development - gelnior
http://blog.cozycloud.cc/technic/2013/09/05/light-agile-development/

======
alttag
* Small teams excel at self-organizing, which is a viable structure ... if they stay small. The larger an organization gets, the greater the need for coordination. Validated processes ("formal" agile) are useful as the consequences of such structures are more well known.

* The most essential functions of process are 1) to make sure the right things are being worked on (aligning individual work with organization goals), and 2) the stuff being produced is what's being asked for (ensuring goal completion). Later on, making sure already working stuff doesn't break is important too. I haven't seen much on "light agile", but as long as you've got these covered, you're on the right track.

* Motivation (and an individual's validation) isn't really a component of agile, but it is certainly worth considering. It wasn't (explicitly) clear how the adopted structure improves motivation.

~~~
gelnior
You are definitely right. About the motivation, I think that when people can
actively participate to the decisions and are responsible of a subject, they
are more motivated. Because agile and specially Light Agile empower every
member of the team, they act as good motivators.

